# New toy came in



## Kraut783 (Aug 23, 2014)

Finally got my 9mm silencer upper in, stamp took a bit.  Can't wait to put it's through it's paces.


----------



## policemedic (Aug 23, 2014)

I hate your face.


----------



## Raksasa Kotor (Aug 23, 2014)

Kraut783 said:


> Finally got my 9mm silencer upper in, stamp took a bit.  Can't wait to put it's through it's paces.



I hate your face.



policemedic said:


> I hate your face.


Stop stealing my lines.


----------



## Kraut783 (Aug 23, 2014)

It's my "I just turned in my retirement papers from the USAR" gift to myself.


----------



## Muppet (Aug 23, 2014)

You fucking suck but have fun with it brother.  Now, you can off zombies w/o making noise!

F.M.


----------



## Kraut783 (Aug 23, 2014)

Hell ya....everyone knows zombie react to loud noise.

Thanks FM


----------



## Grunt (Aug 23, 2014)

Simply put...I am envious....

Good shootin'.....


----------



## x SF med (Aug 24, 2014)

I too hate your face.


----------



## Brill (Aug 24, 2014)

Kraut783 said:


> It's my "I just turned in my retirement papers from the USAR" gift to myself.



Can't wait to see what I get myself in 6 months!


----------



## Barbarian (Aug 26, 2014)

Very nice.


----------



## Gunz (Aug 27, 2014)

Very cool. Have fun. If I could spend my mortgage payment on firearms/accessories/attachements/components, I would have you all green with envy.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Aug 27, 2014)

x SF med said:


> I too hate your face.


 
Face hate to continue. 

Can't wait to see what part Pardus hates :-".


----------

